# granddaughter being tested for leukemia



## Katalee (Jun 12, 2016)

My one year old granddaughter is undergoing test today at the medical center in Columbus. So far they have drawn 8 vials of blood, we desperately need your prayers. Her name is Kensley Hartley,she also has a twin sister, Cortney.Thanks and God bless.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Jun 12, 2016)

Will be praying for your family


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 12, 2016)

Praying for Kensley and her family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers for good results.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2016)

My Prayers are being sent up for Kensley and your entire family at this time.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for a good outcome from her tests.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 13, 2016)

From here as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2016)

Katalee said:


> My one year old granddaughter is undergoing test today at the medical center in Columbus. So far they have drawn 8 vials of blood, we desperately need your prayers. Her name is Kensley Hartley,she also has a twin sister, Cortney.Thanks and God bless.





Dangit, I hope and pray it's not cancer.


----------



## rydert (Jun 13, 2016)

prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Jun 13, 2016)

our prayers for a great report


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 13, 2016)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Katalee (Jun 19, 2016)

GREAT NEWS . Test results are back. She is fine,THANKS for all the prayers. The power of prayer is a powerful thing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2016)

Katalee said:


> GREAT NEWS . Test results are back. She is fine,THANKS for all the prayers. The power of prayer is a powerful thing.




That is the greatest news that anyone could possibly get.....ESPECIALLY on Father's Day !!!!!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 20, 2016)

Katalee said:


> GREAT NEWS . Test results are back. She is fine,THANKS for all the prayers. The power of prayer is a powerful thing.



That is awesome, thanks for the update.


----------



## Jackson09 (Jun 20, 2016)

God is great.  Prayer works!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 20, 2016)

Jackson09 said:


> God is great.  Prayer works!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 20, 2016)

Great to hear.


----------



## NUTT (Jun 20, 2016)

Praise HIM! To God Be the Glory!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 28, 2016)

I am so happy for Kensley. We had the same situation with our son when he was 13, so I understand what you have been through. Praise God for his goodness.


----------



## BigCats (Jun 29, 2016)

Sure glad it worked out one of my twins had a on it come up on her back and after doc didn't know and sent us to specialist it started to sink in and scare us to death but after it was cut out it wasn't cancer , God Is Good!!


----------

